# blowgun fishing



## Brower

Has anyone ever tryed using a blowgun for bluegills/sunnies i was just wondering cause i bought one of those Cold Steel .625 magnum and i am thinking of using it for some small sunnies.

it come with some good dart 
www.coldsteel.com
go to specialty items


----------



## gregc

I am looking at a different aspect... Im looking to shoot a dart attached to a rod and reel. Im talking about a lot larger fish than bluegill. I will be doing this with flounder and redfish. Im hoping to use a real short dart 2"-3". The tip of the dart will resemble a fish hook in some way. Im hoping that I can use a strong enough line to bring in a good sized fish.

gregC


----------



## sharpshooter_boss

I'm not saying it's illigal where you are, but I know it is where I am. The only thing we can bowfish is trash fish. So just make sure that you check with your state regulations, and then your local regulations, because the county or municipality might have different or stiffer laws. But good luck though. it sounds like alot of fun!


----------

